#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Few days in bangkok with a toddler

## rawlins

Got  3 days to fill in Bangkok soon and hoping to keep a 2 year old snot-goggler entertained. Will have the missus with me so it won't be that much hard work but I have to come up with the ideas of things to do...

Got the following so far:

 - *Dreamworld* - theme park wihich is probably shite compared to your Disneys but it is a fraction of the cost and will have enough things for a young-un to point and go "wow" at.

 - *Siam Ocean World* - aquarium in the Siam Paragorn centre that charges extortionate prices for farangs. Will entertain the idea seeing as I now have a Thai driving licence.

 - *Funarium* - big soft play area designed to let kids run riot until they fall over and sleep.

 - *Benjasiri Park* - just because it is a park and it's near the hotel. One of the few things that Pattaya lacks is open green spaces which I never really noticed until a sprog appeared. Picnic in the park as the heat of the day is receding sounds appealing.

That's about it... *Anybody else that has had to entertain toddlers in Bangkok with other ideas?*

Will be staying at Legacy Suites which is on Sukhumvit Soi 29... Has a pool there so that is another way to keep her happy.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Rawlins

Welcome back as there was a thread about people missing from TD.
Sorry can not help, I think that you have all bases covered.

----------


## Spin

Dreamworld has the prices for Thai on the board shown written in Thai script and the foreigner price in roman numerals. Inside is totally shite as you noted already.

----------


## daveboy

Leave the baby with wifey and go on the lash.

----------


## rawlins

> Welcome back as there was a thread about people missing from TD.
> Sorry can not help, I think that you have all bases covered.


Thanks Ratchaburi.... Have been a lurker for a while recently - not had much to post about but will attempt a trip report on this Bkk break.





> Dreamworld has the prices for Thai on the board shown written in Thai script and the foreigner price in roman numerals. Inside is totally shite as you noted already.


No way I'm paying the foreigner price now that I have have my Thai licence / discount card... Had been meaning to get one for years and finally got round to it a few months back - it has already saved me quite a bit on police bribes and prices at attractions. I'll be less dissapointed by the shiteness of the attraction if I have paid the natives price.

----------


## rawlins

> Leave the baby with wifey and go on the lash.


Do that most weekends in Pattaya already... don't think I'd get away with it while taking them on a city break to the big smoke.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

get the skytrain to ocean world mate

----------


## robuzo

The playgrounds have been refurbished at Benjasari, the one on the left is the one you want with a toddler, quite nice now. At mid-day when it is too hot in the park the indoor playground in Emporium is not bad for the wee ones.

----------


## English Noodles

Dusit zoo.

----------


## Loy Toy

If you want to get out of the city a bit spend the day down at Seacon Square which has Yoyo Land which my kids still enjoy going to.

Around the corner from Seacon Square, off sukhumvit 103 (Udom Suk) there is the Kings Park which is really beautiful and the centre piece is a great museum exhibiting works of the King and historical artifacts. A really nice place to take the family.

Have a nice time in Bangers mate.  :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

> The playgrounds have been refurbished at Benjasari, the one on the left is the one you want with a toddler, quite nice now. At mid-day when it is too hot in the park the indoor playground in Emporium is not bad for the wee ones.


Thanks robuzo.... Will probably take a wander round the Emporium also - looks like it's just next to the park?





> Dusit zoo.


Heard that Dusit is a bit run down so will stick that on the reserves bench - also, took her to Khao Keow zoo just last week.

----------


## English Noodles

> Heard that Dusit is a bit run down so will stick that on the reserves bench - also, took her to Khao Keow zoo just last week.


Dusit zoo is far from run down. It's under Royal patronage and as such it's upkeep is fantastic.

----------


## rawlins

> ..centre piece is a great museum exhibiting works of the King and historical artifacts. A really nice place to take the family.
> 
> Have a nice time in Bangers mate.


Cheers LT... Yoyo land might have potential going on the name alone... Not sure about museums and historical artifacts though for a 2 year old, even if it is about the main man himself...  :Smile: 

As an aside, I was down the Centara Grand Mirage hotel pools today in Naklua.... Great place for a family day out. Meant to be for guests only but we just wandered in and plonked ourselves down, no problems... Would recommend there if you haven't been already.

----------


## rawlins

> Originally Posted by rawlins
> 
> Heard that Dusit is a bit run down so will stick that on the reserves bench - also, took her to Khao Keow zoo just last week.
> 
> 
> Dusit zoo is far from run down. It's under Royal patronage and as such it's upkeep is fantastic.


OK.. will take your word on it - it's on the list if time permits.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rawlins
> ...


It's a lot better than it used to be. Kids like the shows.

----------


## reinvented

second the zoo
good way to spend a few hours
top of mall bang kapi has a great waterpark as well (by local standards)
safari world is good but you will need wheels and its a fair hike

apart from already mentioned can only add suan rot fai as a nice place for a stroll or bike riding
and theres a kids musuem at chatuchak which is a bit shit

----------


## Bobcock

> Seacon Square which has Yoyo Land


LT beat me to it, my kids loved Yoyo Land when they were a similar age, Dream world is no good for 2 year olds in my book.

Zoo is good.

We've got a nephew staying with us for the first time from the south so we gonna do stuff like this on the weekend.

----------


## rawlins

Thanks for all the suggestions.... 

Will add Dusit zoo and Yo-yo land to the list. Unfortunately the missus wants to see Dreamworld so I can't drop that.

Just got a garmin gps in the car which is making this trip possible...so will brave the traffic and attempt to navigate my way to the further out places myself.

----------


## Bobcock

I would go to Safari World over dreamworld with one that young....

.....the wife I mean....

----------

